# Stealth Plates



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

How does this thing actually work?
It uses a patented electrochromatic film applied inside of the plate cover... it's sort of like the autodimming mirrors in cars but this one goes from transparent to opaque in 1/100th of a second. It is connected with a tiny wire to a small control box that you can put anywhere - under the dash, in your trunk, under your seat, or wherever. This control box is where you hook the unit up to the power. Then there is a small switch that you can put wherever you like, in a hidden location, on your dash, or anywhere you choose. When you press the switch, bam!, your plate goes completely invisible. 

Does it suck up alot of power?
Nope, very little actually. The plate is clear when the power is applied, but it draws less power than most LED lights on an alarm would. You can easily leave it turned on for days at a time without a problem. If you're storing your car for a while, just either leave it turned off, or remove it for long-term storage. 

Wait, so it has to be powered to be clear?
Yes, when the power is turned on, the plate is clear... when it is off, the plate is invisible. 

Isn't that bad?
Honestly, it is not bad at all. You should hook the Stealth Plate directly to your battery (or to an always-on source) and that way the switch will control when the plate is clear or invisible all the time. The unit draws VERY little power.. the blinking LED on most alarms draws more power but you don't worry about leaving those on right? The battery loses more power just sitting idle than it does due to the Stealth Plate. You shouldn't worry about it at all. And besides, when you park your car at home, it's not a bad idea to leave the plate in the invisible mode just in case someone has another motive in getting your plate number. If you park on a public roadway where you need to display a plate, it's fine to leave it on for extended periods of several days or more. 

How long will this thing last?
The stealth plate has an estimated service life of over 10 years, regardless of whether it is in the clear or the invisible state. The unit is enclosed in high-grade acrylic for scratch resistance and protection from rocks, water, summer sun, and even snow. In other words, you shouldn't worry about it! 

Is it legal?
Absolutely. Of course, you would never use it on the street - this item is for OFF ROAD use only (racetrack/private property/car shows and events, etc). The cover is perfectly clear when it is in the clear mode and doesn't restrict viewing of your plate from behind. You should check to be sure a plate cover does not interfere with local laws and regulations. 

Why do people buy these things?
There are lots of reasons to want a Stealth Plate. We have sold units to people who enter shows... it adds to the "wow!" factor and also gives you peace of mind that you have some anonymity while you're showing your ride to a group of people. It makes it easy to take pictures of your car for putting online (after all, you don't want to be showing off your plate!). It is especially useful for people who race ... there have been numerous cases of warranties being cancelled after people were "discovered" at race tracks. Given so many people videotape things nowadays and take so many pictures, and given that your plate can be tied back to your VIN number, your address, and alot of personal information about you like your SSN, don't you want to have some measure of privacy? If not, how will you know that a video or picture of you doing something isn't being watched by the wrong people? 
-------------------------

just wondering if anyone ever heard of this.. i thought it is pretty tight.


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

try to do a gb on them


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Daimler/Benz will be using a similar technology in their electrochromatic sunroofs in the upcoming Maybach. Very cool stuff. If plate covers were legal here, I might think about getting one, although I'm not too worried about my car's security...


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

WHOA.....Good ISH....I like the product. Could be very useful for shows. 

I could get my my whole crew to buy....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

useful for street racing too :jump: lol


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *useful for street racing too :jump: lol *


Yeah I know but I just wasnt going to say anything......


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

hahaha, you know how many times ive thought about something like this? Thats preety cool someone actually made it. 

It would be great for running tolls  hahaha just kidding, but florida people know what im talking about.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Equivocal said:


> *It would be great for running tolls  hahaha just kidding, but florida people know what im talking about. *


 Thanks for the idea. Now I gotta get one, hehe. screw that sunpass.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

now.. if i can only get people to buy it from me.. hehehe.. maybe do a GB price on it ... hmm....


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

How much is it??? I get the feeling it may be a little pricey...


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Equivocal said:


> *hahaha, you know how many times ive thought about something like this? Thats preety cool someone actually made it.
> 
> It would be great for running tolls  hahaha just kidding, but florida people know what im talking about. *



word!


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

I know i have seen something like this on a web page. I think it was alpine. They were working on it with there car alarms. Pretty much they would be for custom fit, but the kit would included special film that goes over your window and or tint for each window. So when you hit the alarm all the windows would turn like that. I think its a bad ass idea. Be nice if it was affordable.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> *I know i have seen something like this on a web page. I think it was alpine. They were working on it with there car alarms. Pretty much they would be for custom fit, but the kit would included special film that goes over your window and or tint for each window. So when you hit the alarm all the windows would turn like that. I think its a bad ass idea. Be nice if it was affordable. *


Damn this is an even better idea but-Ive already got dark ass double-layer tints so You're going to need a Flashlight to look inside my SENT!


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Yes... how much


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well my guy said it is 250 shipped.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I know some people who have them here in cali. They are pretty useful when running redlights. Some traffic lights have cameras that take pictures when someone runs a red light, traffic enforcement agencies run the plates and send you a nice ticket to your house. How fun isnt it? Well with this little device, no more tickets.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

good for doing gas and goes also


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

look at that, this thing pays for itself. The only problem I have with all of these illegal things is that my car stands out, LOL. All they have to say is it was a Teal Sentra with White wheels and everyone in FL knows who I am, LOL


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Ya lets see I have BigDaddy ok my front window/Drive it like your Stole it !/@ yong yang symbols/Calvin pissing on a Honda symbol on my rear window and ummm custome flame jobs. Ya my car dont sitck out 1 bit


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I got this as well:


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *I got this as well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha, youres screwed if caught on tape........but if not, i doubt anyone can really remember that adress


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

You know what would be killer... rig a little light detection sensor to the switch with a resistor so if a flash goes off, the plate is darkened automatically... imagine all the applications...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

James said:


> *You know what would be killer... rig a little light detection sensor to the switch with a resistor so if a flash goes off, the plate is darkened automatically... imagine all the applications... *


 wouldn't work. it prolly couldn't dim fast enough being that the flash and shutter go off in an instant. besides, it would be invisible in the day time and when a car's headlights shine on the plate.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I saw this truck at the Grocery store that had something like that. It wasnt with a switch I dont think, since I could still see the plate. But it was something like the cards which are 3d, they are multi layered (I hope I didnt loose you) It was like a license plate cover, which would hide the plate at a certain angle, and it would be there at another angle. I didnt wait to talk to the guy about it, but it was pretty nifty.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

damn all the illegal prossiblities with this tihng
damn liu u just tryiung to get us busted aint ya?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hehe, I go over a bump, the wire breaks, and I get a ticket for not having a licence plate. "Oh, sorry officer, guess the wire on my illegal electric plate blocker went out."


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

> *You know what would be killer... rig a little light detection sensor to the switch with a resistor so if a flash goes off, the plate is darkened automatically... imagine all the applications...*


here in Portland they had a rash of ppl spraying there licence plates with a reflective spray. the plate could be seen perfectly when in normal daylight and when headlights hit it but when the flash of the cameras from police vans that had cameras went off the plate would look like a big white rectangle and they couldn't see the plate on the film.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

FatBoy4 said:


> *damn all the illegal prossiblities with this tihng
> damn liu u just tryiung to get us busted aint ya? *


ME ? never ...  hehehe.. i would never do that... hahaha.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Im reporting everyone of U to the proper authorities!!!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I was told NY has some kind of bar code in the plates inside the city skyline picture. But the plastic liscense plate frame covers it up I believe.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Liu I love ya man but are u working for the feds?
I think ya are
hahahaha


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ME?! work for the feds?? if i work for the Feds would i be on here sellin parts? hahaha.. i probably be makin 6 digit paychecks by now.. hahaha.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Well thanks god I have an Oklahoma lics was we in the midwest aint got none of that fnacy hi-tech shit

just joking 

and we also dont have "new" Drivers Lic.. we still have them old ones so you can slide it in the machine and bring up our info like CALI/TX/KANSAS has


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ok here the deal... ill give u the stealth plate 200 shipped ... the original retail is 250 shipped.

your saving 50 bux off retail..

just want 2 know who be for certain interested.

first 10 people who buy will recieve this price.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

See man he is working for the FEDs trying to get us to buy it cheap so he can bust us using it hahaha


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

lol !


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

btw yall I am just joking

I talk to lui on a nightly basic he is kelw as fuck


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

FED! lol


----------

